# Whale Shark off Navarre Beach 08/18



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Today during the tournament, my partner and I ran into this beauty. I estimate here to be around sixteen feet long, maybe larger. She had tons of cobia on her and we caught at least a dozen but couldnt get to the couple legal ones for all the small ones.

And yes, yours truly jumped out of his kayak to take a swim with her. AWESOME. I didnt place in the tournament but felt like a winner any how.

Video to come shortly, unfortunately my GoPro had ran out of battery earlier in the day.

Edit: Video now up, post nine.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

More...


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude that is awesome, in a kayak none the less. We are so lucky to live where we do.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

So jealous.....I want to ride one


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! Wish we would run into one of these!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweeeet!!!! man that is awesome.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The pictures dont do it any justice. Very pretty in person.

From far away at first from far away it looked like a dying marlin, dont ask me why but that is what first came to mind. I as I paddled closer I saw the square head and I then thought it was a massive tiger shark. That made me really nervous, but then I saw the spots, whew.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's awesome. Deffinently on my bucket list


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to learn not to sound like a moron on these videos.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

You got out and swam with this huge fish,

Wow so cool..

Mega Nads


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report, encouter and day of fishing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Once in a life time incounter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was beautiful!!!! Magnificent creature!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kayak Rookie said:


> Once in a life time incounter.


Second time for me. :thumbup:

First from the kayak though.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome. Would have jumped in too! Not to often you get the opportunity.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Way cool to see one. The deceased battery was a bummer for you.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Saw my first one while diving in the Flower Garden Banks National Marine Sanctuary off the Texas coast. It was over 25'. An awsome experience. Seen a couple more around this area while fishing.

Great post. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Totally cool, good job!


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Insane.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

That's freaking cool. If I were to ever see one I would jump in and take a swim with it sure is a once in a lifetime thing


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Man that's cool!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Man that's great! Thanks for sharing it with us :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Made you feel kinda small in the great scheme of things huh?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome experience. Next time you have to remember to bring a speargun along so you can hand pick out the legal ones


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

Just saw this today, that was really incredible. Are they seen with any regularity?
Rick


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW. Great post bro.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

never seen one around, awesome find.


----------

